

The Benefits of Thinking Small - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/10/benefits-of-thinking-small.html

======
anmol
Interesting post. Perhaps a few other factors that affect this:

a) sector. consumer web is very different from medical devices or energy.
Can't think of any drug or medical device companies that started without a IP
portfolio.

a) east coast vs. west coast?

b) age / experience of the entrepreneurs, esp. if they've had any good exits
in the past

I'm thinking of the local (Boston) entrepreneurs, who raised $x million from
some big-name VC firm for their nth venture, after the first 2 had good exits.
The risk profile is very different from that of a 20-something entrepreneur
doing a consumer web idea.

------
gallerytungsten
This is an interesting post and I think the "sassification" model will
continue. The critical question is who will make on Saas to rule them all. One
Saas to tie all your Saas services together & get 'em talking to each other.
Without the magic integrator, you might wind up putting the same data in
different silos, over and over again.

